# Houston, TX - - Need Experienced Trainer



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There is a newer board memeber who has a thread in the Aggressive Section that needs a trainer that is capable and experienced in dealing with aggressive young male.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=957999#Post957999


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

The trainer I work with is just outside of Houston.

E-mail me and I can give the Houston owner information.

[email protected]


----------



## Bad LS1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Kelley. Email on it's way.


----------

